# Is porn allowed here?



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2011)

If not, can one of the mods please remove it?
If you have trouble finding it, just check me3's posts, I'm sure it won't be tough to find.


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If not, can one of the mods please remove it?
> If you have trouble finding it, just check me3's posts, I'm sure it won't be tough to find.


good question


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the mods are on vacation......


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> I think the mods are on vacation......


I'm looking for one right now


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 31, 2011)

I reported the threads myself...


----------



## dam612 (Aug 31, 2011)

im tired of the scumbag liking my posts too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> I reported the threads myself...


 I did too as well as a pm to the three mods (none of which are on line atm).
Those pics are disgusting.


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did too as well as a pm to the three mods (none of which are on line atm).
> Those pics are disgusting.


I just pm'd one that is online, see if he responds.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 31, 2011)

They are disgusting but I would be ecstatic if nudity was allowed.


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

dam612 said:


> im tired of the scumbag liking my posts too.


Too high, that wasn't meant as sarcasm or anything, I actually was just agreeing.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 31, 2011)

Why cant people understand that Fdd lost his powers....


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Why cant people understand that Fdd lost his powers....


He'd still probably know?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 31, 2011)

cranker said:


> He'd still probably know?


 Know if porn is allowed? Do you want to know? Log out of your account, start registering an account, and when it gets to the Terms of Service. READ IT.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Know if porn is allowed? Do you want to know? Log out of your account, start registering an account, and when it gets to the Terms of Service. READ IT.


 *Forum Rules*
Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Complete Registration' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below.


*If you are 18 or under, YOU MUST LEAVE NOW.*
We are serious about this.

If at anytime you make it known that you are under the age of 18, we will delete your account and all of your posts. This is not a joke, please come back when you are over 18. Although the administrators and moderators of rollitup.org will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Rollitup.org or Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By clicking the Agree button, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws. It is strictly prohibitted to post any message related to drug-exchange, trafficing or drug-dealing. The owners of Rollitup.org have the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.
By clicking the Agree button, you confirm that you are over the age of 18.
By clicking the agree button you confirm that you do not work or are associated with any government agency, and information obtained through this site will be inadmissible in a court of law.
By clicking the agree button you agree that you will be growing marijuana for medicinal use only, you also agree that you are licensed by your state to grow marijuana for medical purposes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2011)

Its a rhetorical question, I have read the TOS & know porn is not allowed.
The point of the thread is to get mod/admin attention.


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

fabfun said:


> *Forum Rules*
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Complete Registration' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I tried to +rep you but I did yesterday in the highjack thread lol. Good looks. I'd pm'd 2 online mods and read almost every sticky looking.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 31, 2011)

By clicking the agree button you agree that you will be growing marijuana for medicinal use only, you also agree that you are licensed by your state to grow marijuana for medical purposes


I GUESS A BUNCH OF US ARE BREAKING THIS RULE


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Its a rhetorical question, I have read the TOS & know porn is not allowed.
> The point of the thread is to get mod/admin attention.


ok so um...I'll keep posting big things to make the thread look longer. 

[video=youtube;6yXRGdZdonM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yXRGdZdonM[/video]


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> By clicking the agree button you agree that you will be growing marijuana for medicinal use only, you also agree that you are licensed by your state to grow marijuana for medical purposes
> 
> 
> I GUESS A BUNCH OF US ARE BREAKING THIS RULE


True, but Me3 is just beyond rank in his posts, I honestly almost threw up to one of them.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 31, 2011)

cranker said:


> true, but me3 is just beyond rank in his posts, i honestly almost threw up to one of them.


i agree with you 100%


----------



## fabfun (Aug 31, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Its a rhetorical question, I have read the TOS & know porn is not allowed.
> The point of the thread is to get mod/admin attention.


well im sure when one of them signs on next they will take care of it appropriately
since im sure their report box is full with reports on him
just be patient is all i can offer


----------



## fabfun (Aug 31, 2011)

cranker said:


> True, but Me3 is just beyond rank in his posts, I honestly almost threw up to one of them.


dont do that  is so hard to clean out of keyboard


----------



## fabfun (Aug 31, 2011)

miwa said:


> cover your eyesssssssss


good thing they dont allow kids here 
they would be traumatized for life and probably kill everyone at their school


----------



## cranker (Aug 31, 2011)

fabfun said:


> dont do that  is so hard to clean out of keyboard


I'm pretty sure I could turn my head and be ok


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 31, 2011)

Typical, "I don't get enough attention in the real world" type shit. 

Puberty is a confusing time.


----------



## miwa (Aug 31, 2011)

DAM son..where did u get the hat


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 31, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> Typical, "I don't get enough attention in the real world" type shit.
> 
> Puberty is a confusing time.


 You do go thru puberty until 21-22.  Thats a very good point!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> By clicking the agree button you agree that you will be growing marijuana for medicinal use only, you also agree that you are licensed by your state to grow marijuana for medical purposes
> I GUESS A BUNCH OF US ARE BREAKING THIS RULE


Not today I'm not.
"Possession of less than 25 plants is protected under the Alaska Constitution's right to privacy (See Ravin v. Alaska)."


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, mods will delete anything that seems to be disruptive or even something that disturbs them.
Even if its not against the rules, fuck it I guess?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

porn isnt aloud on riu were the thread u mean..


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> porn isnt aloud on riu were the thread u mean..


we got it handled bro and replaced it with pics of fuzzy bears and lions


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> gdgd fab mate


we could havve members like u have to see that so we took all it and jacked off i mean we hid it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

this dude named me3 has been putting up some gross sh$#t!,i have a wacked sense of humor but ummmmmm dam!!


----------



## Jack Harer (Sep 1, 2011)

For the first time ever, on any forum, I have ignored someone.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

who lol......


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty fucking sad that they let this continue for this long.

To the mods that are left, you fucking suck at your jobs!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2011)

420God said:


> Pretty fucking sad that they let this continue for this long.
> To the mods that are left, you fucking suck at your jobs!


 I pm'd the three for Toke & Talk with no response.
I know others have done the same.

You just have to wonder about a person's motivation that would make them even look for pictures like that much less post them so offensively.
I guess it takes all kinds - even the twisted/perv kind.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I pm'd the three for Toke & Talk with no response.
> I know others have done the same.
> 
> You just have to wonder about a person's motivation that would make them even look for pictures like that much less post them so offensively.
> I guess it takes all kinds - even the twisted/perv kind.


 Yeah, this sucks. First person I ever put on ignore. I don't like coming home from scraping deer off the road all day to see this shit, this is where I come to get away from the gross shit.


----------



## billy2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

link me???


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2011)

billy2011 said:


> link me???


 ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm going to go play with my pet deer. Someone let me know when the mods decide to do their job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2011)

420God said:


> Fuck it, I'm going to go play with my pet deer. Someone let me know when the mods decide to do their job.



i'm going fishing.


----------



## billy2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

420God said:


> ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/


 lol!! NOt exactly appropriate for an open forum!!


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 1, 2011)

420God said:


> ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/


Thats disgraceful 

Post that link in the "Make Your Requests" sub
They closed my thread down over night for winging about site sponsors


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> "top mod" hasn't been logged in for 3 days.


 Cause he's been logged into the "top admin" spot now hasn't he.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 2, 2011)

hey what u guys expect 
i mean this is the best site u dont have to spend money on books and dvds its all free here and shit happens and they do have a life off site so we have to be patient till they have time 
sure we want immediate response but they just might not be online


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey what u guys expect
> i mean this is the best site u dont have to spend money on books and dvds its all free here and shit happens and they do have a life off site so we have to be patient till they have time
> sure we want immediate response but they just might not be online


Really.  You think this is the best site Fab?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Really.  You think this is the best site Fab?


for me it is


----------



## VoidObject (Sep 4, 2011)

You realize that most of us mods can only moderate one forum? Don't generalize so much. I hate being included in something that's not my fault.


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> You realize that most of us mods can only moderate one forum? Don't generalize so much. I hate being included in something that's not my fault.


 This matter happened before you were appointed your mod positions, nothing you could have done. This is a dead subject.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

420God said:


> This matter happened before you were appointed your mod positions, nothing you could have done. This is a dead subject.


God damn it I was going to say the same thing. Nobody was talking to him/us. xD


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 4, 2011)

I really don't mind nudity. But me3 was offensive. There's a dif between nudity and porn. I see lots of t and a around here and I like it but I don't want anything shoved down my throat unless I put it there.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I really don't mind nudity. But me3 was offensive. There's a dif between nudity and porn. I see lots of t and a around here and I like it but I don't want anything shoved down my throat unless I put it there.


I wasn't viewing it as nudity or porn. I'd like both to allowed here. I viewed it as spam.


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 5, 2011)

The mods are all FBI agents lulling you into a false sense of security, and what better sense of security then sex...

POST AWAY!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 5, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> The mods are all FBI agents lulling you into a false sense of security, and what better sense of security then sex...
> 
> POST AWAY!


LOL I don't think a ban on nudity constitutes as security by sex.


----------

